# Whoever runs this forum is an idiot (sometimes)



## jar546 (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh wait, that's me.  My nickname in the Marine Corps was Rembo.  This is my stupid story:


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks for the Psychology session !!!

Enjoy the sea breeze.

Bike looks great!!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 24, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Oh wait, that's me.  My nickname in the Marine Corps was Rembo.  This is my stupid story:



so fine!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Jar, That bike is sick!

I'm holding an apple in my hand, "What color is it?" Just checking!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 27, 2020)

What kind of bug catcher do you wear?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 27, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> What kind of bug catcher do you wear?



Full face helmet


----------



## Connorow (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow, I want this bike


----------

